# Lathe Cabinet Drawers- Source for Aftermarket?



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 18, 2013)

I have been looking for some kind if drawers to fit into the opening in the base of my 65 Floor Model 10L. 

I don't know who noticed that wickedly beautiful restored 10L on Ebay recently, but I sure liked checking it out.
Can anyone help me source a company that makes modular drawers like this?  





I don't need them floor to tray like this, but even one or two drawers up by the tray would be nice for collets and QC toolholders.  Even one or two closed front drawer, and one open (like on the right side of above photo).

I have had great luck, with a number of machines (including my ladt Heavy 10) fitting simple Craftsman  26 x 18 x 12 Ball Bearing "Intermediate" 3 and 4 Drawer boxes like this one:

http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-...p-00959603000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

...  But sadly, the opening is 1/2 an inch short to fit.  

I have googled the hell out of it, and get everything EXCEPT this.  I must not be using the correct terms.

Thanks Guys!  


Bernie


----------



## hman (Sep 18, 2013)

Just for fun, I looked at Harbor Fright, to see what they had.  

One possibility might be their "7 Drawer Red End Cabinet For Roller Tool Chest," http://www.harborfreight.com/7-drawer-red-end-cabinet-for-roller-tool-chest-68785.html ... though you'd have to cut it down to however may drawers would fit beneath your lathe.  It claims to be 18 1/8" wide, which should fit just fine in that dimension.

Another "maybe" would be their "2 Drawer Intermediate Chest," http://www.harborfreight.com/2-drawer-intermediate-chest-67422.html ... looks to be 26 1/4" wide, a bit narrower than the Craftsman you cited.  Obviously, you'd have to go to a store and take some careful measurements ... AND look at the quality of the drawer slides, etc.


Finally, if there's a used office furniture dealer near you, especially the very junky, disorganized kind (such as City Liquidators in Portland, OR), you can spend some time looking at various drawers and other desk parts.  That's where I found two of what look like orphaned center-front wooden drawers.  IIRC, I had to get drawer slides for them.  But they're now on my lathe bench.  I mounted one just under the tabletop and the other under a lower shelf.  You might also want to consider the rolling modular drawer units meant to go underneath work surfaces in cubicle farms.

Best wishes in your quest!


----------



## Getaway (Sep 18, 2013)

You should look at www.AmericanVan.com.  They have many types and sizes of drawer units.  Very good company to buy from.


----------



## LJP (Sep 19, 2013)

You can make your own drawers pretty easily out of good quality 1/2 plywood, using Blum drawer slides. If you do not want wood drawers, Blum even makes metal drawer sides, that have the slides built into it. Then you cut a front, bottom and back to the size and screw it all together. This can then be lined with sheet metal. The system is called Blum "Metabox", find it all over google, and see some youtube video's on how to make the drawers. 
It is all pretty simple and good quality. Make any size you need.
Larry


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 19, 2013)

If you know someone who works in a hospital have them check on outdated cabinets. Those things are built like a tank and have lots of small drawers perfect for tooling.


----------



## oldgoaly (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm  going to need to make drawers too,  how deep and how wide? how much can they hold? 
also would like to store fluids (coolant and oils, maybe a door with a couple of shelves?


----------

